# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Philosophical Question Number 7

## smoke

Sorry it has been a while coming...have been struck down with the dreaded lurgee!  :Atchoo:  
I think it's about time I posted a question that didn't involve death (directly anyway!)...I must be ill!!!  :Laugh out loud:  

*"In any proffession, which would you rather have; money or fame?"*

Peace

----------


## RockLee

Money, definately money...these days the world is about having money...money = power.Being famous can bring more problems and doesn't neces. mean u have money  :Sou ka:  Think of all the stalkers...threats and all that !  :Smiling:

----------


## Ma Cherie

I would rather have money. Only because the way that I'm going right now, I'll most likely have money than fame, anyway.  :Poh:

----------


## Doc

Money. I need all the anime and video games I can get before I freaking die.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## CC1

I choose money. You could be famous (for all the wrong reasons) and it wouldn't do you a bit of good...wouldn't even buy you a sandwich!  :Poh:  

Just look at the story in Florida now with the Shievo(sp?) case. (comatose woman whose family is fighting to keep her feeding tube in) She is famous...if she comes out of the coma, it may eventually lead her to wealth with a book deal, but right now it's not worth a lot.

----------


## lexico

Sorry to hear about your a-re-ru-ki.
It is said to be the body's immune system demonstrating its mighty force marching down the broadways following the cheerful band in the raining contetti, sending a strong message to all the microbes, chemicals, and dust lurking out there constantly on the watch for a chance to infiltrate and cause disturbance, rioting, terror, and general mayhem.

An yearly bout of itching, coughing, runny nose, and sneezing; these combined with a non-fatal fever is supposed to kill off the thermophobic germs like tuberculosis bacilli and a wide range of parasites that find their ways into the human body. It is during the highest peaks of fever and fast throbbing of the heart that the hard to remove contaminants are flushed out out of the system to maintain a clean, strong body to support you on your trecherous path of survival. Therefore rejoice, Smoke ! May all the tar in your lungs find its way out into the nature's asylum during this season of pollination.

Coming to the question of money and fame; what good is either ? What use is money if you can't use it to make yourself happy ? What use is fame if you can't eat it, read it, talk to eat, or love it ? I have my civil rights to stomp out any attempt of infingement on my person. I have my rights to work and earn a living so as not to starve to death or send my children to the orphanage. I refuse to be tempted by your enticing offer, Smoke. For man is to live not by money or fame, but by work, mingling, and some time alone to post on the forum. For people priviledged like you and me, there is the additional joy of smoking, and the partaking of caffeine based goodies like coffee, tea, or chocolate. What more do you ask for ? Peace, Smoke, peace.

----------


## isayhello

I'd choose... FAME! (she chooses that just cause everyone else chose money)
Then I could preform on stage and people would listen to what I had to say and I'd be given gifts and fanmails! *feels like a sad person* But that depends fully on in what way I'd be famous... And, with fame comes money. But I guess you could buy your fame with money, too... *confused*
With fame, you could get a place in history and be remembered forever! I would like that... my name along with Napoleon and Marie Antoinette...  :So cute !:

----------


## Frank D. White

How bout neither? I would rather have fellow co-workers respect & like me and customers who think I do a good job and are happy with the service I supply. It would be more satisfying then money or fame.

Frank

 :Doubt:

----------


## Duo

I'd rather to choose to have integrity in whatever I do. Earn my position and what not through my own efforts, and to not screw anyone over for my own glory

----------


## No-name

Intergrity is good. Character counts.
But if the choice is between fame and money, I'll take the cash.

----------


## Void

I also choose neither. First of all, i don`t know what sort of fame i`ll get. I might be fame of well known artist, scientist, but what about reputation of some dreadful tyrant or maniac? heh...
money? they sure don`t buy everything. I think i don`t agree to have well-paid but deadly hated profession. It will wear me out prety soon both physically and emotionally.

i prefer interesting job, selfrespect, and enough time for my hobbies and friends

----------


## Shooter452

For the things that I have done, both in service of the public weal and for my own personal edification, I have been notoriously underpaid. Such is the lot of professional warriors in a republic, and civil servants everywhere. Ergo, if that is the choice I would want the money.

I have never had much use for fame, and as others have already noted, it is a reward with more than one sharpened edge to consider. People who crave public fame do so from an deep inner need that I do not fully understand nor appreciate.

I do think that we all, in narrowly focused ways, appreciate the recognition of our peers whether we seek it or not, but it is a currency that is difficult to negotiate, so if it is one of the other, I too will take the cash.

_Bene qui latuit, bene vixit._

----------


## Mycernius

Money, money and more money. Fame can take a running jump. If you're famous you can be stalked, slagged off in the papers and shot at in central park,  :Eek2:  amongst other things. In the words of Jack Dee 'money can't buy you happiness, unless you spend it on beer and prozzies'  :Laughing:

----------


## Doc

The question should have been hot sex for all eternity, money, power, fame, your enemies burning like pigs in hell, or for all the children of the world to join hands and sing in a song of harmony and peace.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## lexico

Go for it Doc ! That would make a full thread in itself !  :Smiling: 
But we needed to get the money question out of the way. Gotta eat to live !!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mycernius

> The question should have been hot sex for all eternity, money, power, fame, your enemies burning like pigs in hell, or for all the children of the world to join hands and sing in a song of harmony and peace.
> 
> Doc


As long as it's not Kum by ya. I really dislike that song  :Okashii:

----------


## smoke

> How bout neither? I would rather have fellow co-workers respect & like me and customers who think I do a good job and are happy with the service I supply. It would be more satisfying then money or fame.
> 
> Frank


isn't that your very own slice of fame?

----------


## Doc

> As long as it's not Kum by ya. I really dislike that song


Personally I would pick for all my enemies to burn like pigs in hell, but that's me. :Evil:  As for the song, how about "Smells Like Teen Spirit"? :Laughing: 

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Flashjeff

My vote's for money! Lots and lots of money! Who the hell needs fame since all that gets you is the business end of a paparazzi's camera lens.
 :Okashii:

----------


## Shas

with money you can buy fame (paris hilton. even though i'd die if i had her image but all shes famous for is beeing filthy(-rich) ) but with fame you can make money. on the other hand if your famous you allways have people annoying you and if you have money you can live a normal life (that is, if you dont show your wealth (cause then your an annoying snob and all the suckups will come and kiss your butt)


i'd rather be upper middle class => money

(upper middle class because i believe too much money spoils one!)

----------


## Dutch Baka

well i dont think it matters, with money you can be famous, and when your famous you can get money!!! 

but yeah i will choose some money, i dont need to be rich, just i want a decent life, just what rocklee says, in this days, you need money... 

people say money isnt important, but it do become important, something needs to pay health insurance when your sick doesnt...

----------


## phantasmagoria

Money. Fame can be the wrong kind, fame can lead to bad things, fame takes away your privacy.

----------


## Pachipro

In todays capitalistic society without money one cannot do anything. We have to live, eat, work, dress, etc, and without money we can't do any of these things.

In an agrarian society, on the otherhand, one would not need any money as one could get by on farming and living off the land, build one's own house, and barter for things that you need and cannot provide for yourself.

So, to answer the question, in todays sysyem it would have to be money. Not lots of it mind you, but enough where I could be comfortable and not poor. I've seen what alot of money can do to people. If I do manage to get alot of money, I hope it would be due to my own legal efforts, and I don't think I would go crazy with it. I would probably just be the same, only a little more comfortable.

I would not desire fame because it would completely eradicate any privacy I may have or desire. With fame you are always in the public eye. Look at the Royal Family in England. They have no privacy whatsoever. Every move they make is caught on tape or film. If they even fart, its broadcast to the world. 

Just read or watch an interview with any famous person and the question of privacy will always come up and they will always say that they wish they had more of it. However, as has been mentioned in other posts, there must be some inner need or boosting of the ego to make one desire fame and to always be in the public eye. 

Besides when one looks deeper into the lives of the rich and famous, one soon discovers that having great fame and fortune is not all it's cracked up to be. Most of them are pretty depressed most of the time. After all, once they get the fame and every material object they've ever desired what else is there to look forward to? It becomes like a drug where you have to have more and more of it in order to feel the same satisfaction.

However, that's just my opinion as others may not feel the same. Interesting question.

----------


## EV13SON

Well I was going to say Money! It can buy you anything! But what about Love? Some of the most loaded people are also some of the worst people on earth...So if you want love go with fame if you can live without love then take the money and become Infamous!  :Laughing:

----------

